

San Francisco Comedy Show for Technology Nerds - m1117
http://www.comedyvsnerds.com/?secondshow

======
wejustdoitall
Do you guys offer travel packages for this? Coming from South Florida...I am
going to have to fly out for this!

~~~
m1117
That would be awesome, if you fly here for this - admission is free and I'll
get you a drink

